

Many ways of malware persistence - ophelia
http://jumpespjump.blogspot.com/2015/05/many-ways-of-malware-persistence-that.html

======
_nullandnull_
For more information on this topic check out Hexacorn's "Beyond good ol’ Run
key" series. [http://www.hexacorn.com/blog/category/autostart-
persistence/](http://www.hexacorn.com/blog/category/autostart-persistence/)

------
jobu
My kids have been able to infect our computers with some really nasty adware
and spamware by trying to install Minecraft mods.

One computer is a Windows7 PC with UAC disabled (unfortunately), so I had to
do some deep dives into the registry to clean it. The other was a Mac with
Yosemite, and that was so messed up we had to take it to the Apple Store for a
wipe and reinstall.

I've tried to coach my kids on downloading and installing things, but when
friends come over to play Minecraft it's like they forget everything.

~~~
pixl97
Game mods are a minefield of adware, malware, and outright rootkits that
compromise PCs. The Minecraft developers messed up a long time ago by doing
two things. Not making mods easy to use and not having an official mod
repository that offers safe downloads. Even the decent sites offering mod
downloads have issues with ads laden with malware.

~~~
DanBC
Further to this: mods are so hard that some people use a mod launcher. This
replaces the official Mojang Minecraft launcher. But part of the role of the
launcher is to log on the player. These alternative launchers just ask the
player for their Minecraft username and password! And this is just what the
community accepts.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/30orgd/is_there_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/30orgd/is_there_a_legitimate_reason_for_a_mod_to_ask_for/)

~~~
fragmede
Are Minecraft mods actually securely implemented?

Could a nefarious mod that _didn 't_ include a launcher still read the
user/pass out of RAM?

~~~
joecarpenter
Mod is just a JAR file that's loaded into Minecraft process. So yeah, no
protection whatsoever.

